# Is this Router Crafter?



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

The machine below is sitting around in our Mens Shed.

I feel that it may be a router crafter. Is there a manual around for this tool.

I have been told there are some parts missing.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

!!...Apparently you shouldn't have turned it on, James!
What’s the Strange, Snake-Like Image Captured by Radar Off the Australian Coast? | TheBlaze.com


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

James, AxlMyk posted the Craftsman Router Crafter manual; it is the last entry in the Craftsman sub forum of the Router Reference section.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

James these Router Lathes are a bunch of fun and you do need to get it running, the manual should have a parts list so I hope that you can get the missing items, that they are available, I have seen one similar to that at the Decorative Woodturners home shed, they do have limitations but they are very neat tools so best of luch getting the missing items, I would love to play with this one. Neville


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi James

I'm sure it is a Trent model the Trent and the Sears are almost the same in many ways...but not.... in all the parts you are short ,,,,,can be the center cone that's fits inside the drive hub not a big deal you can make your own out of short dowel sorry one speed setup but that said I do have a 3 speed setup on the blue one I have,I didn't see a hand crank for the one you have that controls the speed so speak..
You will also see a maual i post for the Trent model,see my uploads for many pictures of the jig.

Just saw your hand crank,the Sears one is a bit lame... 
==



jw2170 said:


> The machine below is sitting around in our Mens Shed.
> 
> I feel that it may be a router crafter. Is there a manual around for this tool.
> 
> ...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

James, if it is possible to cobble together a working unit, I'd highly suggest you do so. The lathe is a blast to use and is capable of creating some seriously cool results. I have the Craftsman version of this thing and would love to get my hands on a Trent model. This is what I used to create the pedestal for this chess table build...check out the pic;


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow, Bill! Beautifully crafted!!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

DaninVan said:


> Wow, Bill! Beautifully crafted!!


Thank You Dan... 

the router crafter does some pretty cool things. The two posts in the 2nd pic are actually the first and 2nd attempt at using the thing. The 3 ribbon post started out as a 6 ribbon post...obviously a bit of a learning curve *L*


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

James, I picked one of these up at a garage sale for ten bucks. It was in excellent condition, until I was setting it up and dropped it, which broke one of the pulley guides. I was in a panic, until I figured out three pieces of plexi, cut with a hole saw, and glued together would work. Tried it and I don't care if the rest break, since it worked so well.

Mine didn't have a crank, so I just use a 1/2" socket.

You can loosen the clamp holding the cable to the base and use this to turn. Otherwise, the router moves along as the material turns, giving you spirals.

I clamp Masonite shapes to the side I'm working from and let the guide, which would normally ride the front pole, follow the template, instead. That way I can duplicate patterns on my poor man's lathe.

There isn't much to these, really. The hardest part is getting the windings back on right, if ropes confuse you, like they do me (I was a tenderfoot in the Boy Scouts for three years because of that  ).


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Bill, after looking into the Trent version some years ago, I can't remember why it would be an upgrade, if at all.




TwoSkies57 said:


> James, if it is possible to cobble together a working unit, I'd highly suggest you do so. The lathe is a blast to use and is capable of creating some seriously cool results. I have the Craftsman version of this thing and would love to get my hands on a Trent model. This is what I used to create the pedestal for this chess table build...check out the pic;



Oh, and nice work, in deed and fact.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks guys,,,,

From the downloaded manual, it looks like no parts are missing.

I will have a look at the router lathe next Wednesday.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Looked a little closer at what you were pointing to and I don't think you are missing anything. The angle on the inside of the cup is what centers these. Since their RPM is about 3, balance isn't huge, though it does pay to get it fairly close so it will be tight. After all, nothing worse than a three foot long piece of wood flying at your as it comes loose at three revs per minute (okay, maybe you should take the last part of my ramble too seriously).

The point on the left side is nothing more than a long, headless bolt ground to a point and with a nut and a big wing nut to tighten it.


If you need it, I can snap a couple photos of mine and post them.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Kelly. No pictures required. I was told a "dog" was missing from inside the cup. From the manual and what you confirmed, this does not seem to be a 'part'.

The other comment made by the Shed members was that it only had one speed. I believe that only one speed is normal for this machine.

Who ever used it before probably did not take the time to learn how to make the required number of spirals.

I am told that barley twist candlesticks have been made on these router lathes.


----------



## hilbilly (Dec 30, 2011)

James, you lucky dog, It appears to be a complete router crafter. The square cup is the drive spindle on the head stock & is designed to hold square stock & doesn't have any other parts. There is an accessory drive spindle available, if you can locate one. Sears part # 9-25270. They show up in E bay from time to time, but can be pricey. It is designed to allow you to route the piece over it's full length. The numbers on the spindle are for positioning the indexing pin.
The only part I see missing is an end plate for the tail stock end, which is really just decorative. The owners manual is very helpful. Parts are no longer available from Sears. Have fun!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

hilbilly said:


> James, you lucky dog, It appears to be a complete router crafter. The square cup is the drive spindle on the head stock & is designed to hold square stock & doesn't have any other parts. There is an accessory drive spindle available, if you can locate one. Sears part # 9-25270. They show up in E bay from time to time, but can be pricey. It is designed to allow you to route the piece over it's full length. The numbers on the spindle are for positioning the indexing pin.
> The only part I see missing is an end plate for the tail stock end, which is really just decorative. The owners manual is very helpful. Parts are no longer available from Sears. Have fun!



Accessory drive spindle...this explains why I couldn't figure out why I could only go about half way down the shafts...This is the first time I've even heard of the part.. I'll be keeping an eye out for one now..

Thanks Hilbilly


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Dan, that's Harry out for his morning swim after his shoulder surgery.:lol:

Harold


----------



## jeff.fredrick (May 20, 2010)

James, we have something similar in a club that I'm a member of that hasn't got the router on it. I was told it was a copier that attaches to a lathe but have never seen it working. I will investigate now and see if a router can be fitted to it.

Regards Jeff


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Jeff,

the Men's Shed also had a manual for another version which has 2 rails. The one in our shed has 4 rails.

The 2 rail version may be the one that attaches to a lathe.

I have to put my efforts to get this one up and running on hold for a while as I have been called back to work for 2 months.

Can you post a photo of yours?

What club is that?


----------



## Shells (Feb 20, 2014)

The photo of the gear thingy is where you set the number/ratio of spirals and/or flutes for your project. 

I've been reading up on them (and looking to buy). It doesn't look exactly like the Sears models, so I'm thinking Trend (and they are in Oz, I think, yes?)

Sears website lists a very few parts still available and does have the schematic on line also. 

I am so jealous that you have access to a wood shed. There's nothing like that near me. 

Have fun.


----------



## Shells (Feb 20, 2014)

*Sears copier router*

Sears also made a unit that copied objects - sort of a three dimensional pantograph (and also a real pantograph for making signs and low relief). 

There was also a bowl crafter - kind of a one-sided lathe where you just swing the router around on its arm and make the outside and inside of bowls. 

Wish they would start making all this stuff again - I mean there must be a market, people are still using them and the population has pretty much doubled since they first came out.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

James if/when you get it running in your mens shed then tell me and I will come over and have a look at it running, Neville


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

No worries, Neville.

That project has been put on the back burner as I have gone back to work 3 days week and I am concentrating on some more bowls/coin dishes...


----------



## Shiseiji (Nov 29, 2012)

*How long is the Craftsman Bed?*

The manual doesn't state a maximum length, may have a lead on one but not sure if it will do what I'm looking to do. Edit: 36" workpiece from another site.

Thanks.

Ron


----------

